# Grizzly 700



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had the opportunity to ride a 2009 Yamaha Grizzly 700 fuel injected ATV with power steering and let me tell you what a nice machine it is. Rode out on the desert yesterday about 22 miles in some rough stuff and that machine is the smoothest riding ATV I have been on yet.(not to mention the seat is the best I have sat on) I ride a Grizzly 450 and it doesn't compare to the ride of the 700. I used to think the Honda Rincon 650 had the best ride, not anymore. The engine braking system on the 700 is also much better than the Grizzly 660, it crawls down hills in high gear. If anyone is looking at new machines I think this is a good one. (no I don't work for Yamaha and no affiliation) I was just really impressed with this machine.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We have the 08 models for about 2 years now and love them! My buddy wrecked his can am xt650 and with the insurance money he went and bought a grizzly instead of replacing his.


----------

